# can't access one website regardless of browser



## mdp5044 (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't access one website from my laptop. The website is facebook.com. When I try to go to the website in Mozilla i get the connection was reset and with IE i get the page cannot be displayed. There isn't a problem with the router, because I have other laptops in the apartment running facebook fine. All other websites can be accessed except this one. This is really frustrating me and seems really weird. Ran scans with MacAfee and AVG and nothing shows up. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Could this be a firewall or security problem?

Thanks alot
Matt


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:


TRACERT facebook.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Fredd0 (Oct 6, 2009)

johnwill said:


> Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:
> 
> In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have exactly the same problem. I cannot access one.com nor webmail.one.com using firefox and internet explorer since Monday morning.
The message displayed:

# Check the address for typing errors such as
ww.example.com instead of
www.example.com

# If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.

# If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


I followed your previous instuctions and I'm getting this:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Zigmo Zuvis>TRACERT google.com

Tracing route to google.com [74.125.127.100]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 99 ms 100 ms 118 ms 10.252.225.53
2 125 ms 130 ms 119 ms host206.msm.che.vodafone [10.206.64.82]
3 127 ms 130 ms 119 ms host206.msm.che.vodafone [10.206.64.113]
4 128 ms 129 ms 119 ms host206.msm.che.vodafone [10.206.65.1]
5 97 ms 119 ms 120 ms host206.msm.che.vodafone [10.206.65.135]
6 128 ms 130 ms 128 ms host206.msm.che.vodafone [10.206.66.68]
7 107 ms 119 ms 139 ms host206.msm.che.vodafone [10.206.66.193]
8 107 ms 139 ms 140 ms host206.msm.che.vodafone [10.206.66.212]
9 98 ms 140 ms 118 ms host206.msm.che.vodafone [10.206.64.134]
10 99 ms 118 ms 119 ms host206.msm.che.vodafone [10.206.64.145]
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 152 ms 339 ms 209 ms TenGigabitEthernet7-1.ar6.LON3.gblx.net [64.214.
144.121]
13 177 ms 150 ms 138 ms 72.14.198.173
14 135 ms 159 ms 154 ms 209.85.252.76
15 193 ms 229 ms 209 ms 216.239.43.192
16 219 ms 248 ms 249 ms 216.239.46.14
17 287 ms 309 ms 299 ms 72.14.233.116
18 268 ms 279 ms 279 ms 72.14.239.12
19 287 ms 299 ms 299 ms 209.85.250.146
20 286 ms 299 ms 299 ms 216.239.48.141
21 267 ms 309 ms 299 ms 216.239.46.6
22 286 ms 289 ms 329 ms pz-in-f100.google.com [74.125.127.100]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Zigmo Zuvis>TRACERT one.com
Unable to resolve target system name one.com.

C:\Users\Zigmo Zuvis>TRACERT webmail.one.com
Unable to resolve target system name webmail.one.com.


Please help :sad: I need an access to my email ASAP


----------

